# Flash?



## DarkManX (3. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe DSL 1500 und komme manchmal auf flashanimierte Seite / Spiele und die laufen übertrieben langsam. Woran liegt das? Wie kann ich es schneller machen?

mfg
dmx


----------



## Tobias Menzel (3. Mai 2005)

Hi,

laufen sie langsam, oder laden sie langsam?

Gruß
.


----------



## DarkManX (3. Mai 2005)

Laden tuen sie normal. Beim laufe geht's aber ab wie bei einer Schmecke... wieso?

mfg
dmx


----------



## Tobias Menzel (3. Mai 2005)

Das wird wohl weniger mit Deiner Bandbreite als mit der Rechenleistung Deines PCs zu tun haben. Was sagt denn die Systemauslastung beim Abspielen dieser Clips?

Gruß


P.S.: Schmecke? ^^


----------



## schwarzfahrer (4. Mai 2005)

Flashanwendungen sind sehr Prozessorlastig. 

Bin mir sicher dein Rechner ist zu schwach oder es laufen zu viele Anwendungen gleichzeitig neben den Flashseiten.


----------

